# Vintage Flashlight Construction



## ballard_st (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. Does anyone know if the old school Rayovac Sportsman flashlights (from the '70s or so - the metal ones with the big heads) or ubiquitous "vintage sears" flashlights have glass or plastic lenses, and metal or plastic reflectors? I am looking to do a vintage ROP. Thanks.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 22, 2011)

I think they are all metal. All the ones I had as a kid like that were metal and I've just recently bought two from that era (not that exact light) and they were both metal and glass as well. Unless the whole light was plastic very few from that time were metal with plastic lenses or reflectors.


----------



## ballard_st (Nov 26, 2011)

Great, thanks. You see them advertised with plastic lenses on ebay, but most of the people selling them have no idea what they are and just ended up with them at estate sales, etc.


----------

